# maaco paint



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Does anyone trust maaco paint jobs? I know the paint is of really bad quality but if i were just going to paint say my trunk lid, would it still be a bad idea to take it to them or would it be better to save up the money and have someone else do it?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^macco paint job. they over sprayed on stuff, go their red hands on alittle of the interior, they simply taped off the weather striping, and there is a bit of orange peal in places. but from far away it looks good......and for a 91 thats fine :thumbup: 

your talking color matching some paint and i wouldnt trust them at all.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i have a paint job from them, entire car... i think that the paint quality is good, i just dont trust the people their. the painters really suck, i think that i can paint better...also they overspray, and usually tape a little to much so that when they take the tape off, it looks real bad, because for me i had a purple car, and they taped way to much around the windows, now i have a blue car, with a purple surround around the windows :wtf: ...also they had to paint my car twice :lame: because they painted it the same color the first time.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

my maaco paintjob










a few friends got theres done at the one in my area, has a good reputation.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i was thinking about painting mine at maaco, but i think im going to paint it myself, there is a little rent a booth place down here, and im going to see if i can get some help.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ for a beater (admit it :thumbup: ) i think that is the best thing to do. you can learn alot, and it you dont like it, sand it off and rattle can it. :cheers: i kinda wish my car has a bad paint job, spot primer that ish and keep it a sleeper.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> ^ for a beater (admit it :thumbup: ) i think that is the best thing to do. you can learn alot, and it you dont like it, sand it off and rattle can it. :cheers: i kinda wish my car has a bad paint job, spot primer that ish and keep it a sleeper.


my s13 is NOT a beater, its a project car, and will continue to be a project car until its finished (never)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

beater...project. could be one in the same. what i mean is, if its a project just paint it your self it is a "project" after all. give it a go and take lots of pics, id like to see how it turns out. 

p.s. useing a one coat color coat would probley be easier than a 2 coat color/clear for the first time.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> beater...project. could be one in the same. what i mean is, if its a project just paint it your self it is a "project" after all. give it a go and take lots of pics, id like to see how it turns out.
> 
> p.s. useing a one coat color coat would probley be easier than a 2 coat color/clear for the first time.


this isnt my first time painting, i have painted before, but not black, black is special when painting, its easier to do white, because black shows EVERY LAST THING, so i have to be careful, but im going to try and borrow a nice gun, and go at it, and it will probably be a 2-3 coat black, and 3-4 coat clear.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> because black shows EVERY LAST THING, so i have to be careful, but im going to try and borrow a nice gun, and go at it, and it will probably be a 2-3 coat black, and 3-4 coat clear.


ohhhh, yea i know :thumbup: good luck. you should do the 2 tone. white or grey/silver bottom, black top. that would be awsome.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I was also thinking about painting my car myself, in my garage though. There's no maaco shops around here so no semi-cheap solution for me.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

HLBulldog said:


> I was also thinking about painting my car myself, in my garage though. There's no maaco shops around here so no semi-cheap solution for me.


I've been thinking about doing my kit myself. Money has been a real problem lately and I'm wondering how difficult it would be to do it myself. The cars black so I figure it'll be easier than any other color- however- since its my first time.....

Any tips?

I've done part of my interior which didn't come out too bad so I have a rough idea of how much sanding etc needs to be done. Just don't know if I should go overboard with the sanding and how many coats of clear I should do.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> I've been thinking about doing my kit myself. Money has been a real problem lately and I'm wondering how difficult it would be to do it myself. The cars black so I figure it'll be easier than any other color- however- since its my first time.....
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> I've done part of my interior which didn't come out too bad so I have a rough idea of how much sanding etc needs to be done. Just don't know if I should go overboard with the sanding and how many coats of clear I should do.


black is extremely hard, you have to overlap it about 50% and you have to wait until it is 300% dry, so let it sit for a few days before doing anything.


----------

